# Audi TT GT2



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Not much info, but stumbled on this. The pics don't show much at all, but I doubt it's actually a TT other than it's outward appearance. Interesting, nonetheless. 

Clicky Pow 

N/A, RWD, double front A arms, live rear axle. Odd creation.


----------



## jgar (Feb 11, 2009)

*Its a tt*

I have seen a couple of other MK I TTs on the tracks over here in Germany. They race as touring cars mostly.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

1880lbs - I'd love to have that with my power  

As it were, I was pretty happy to see my car well under 3000lbs :thumbup: My plan is to keep the TT when I move onto the next car, gut it and cage it, and make it a track whore...I wonder how light I could get it without sinking a ton of money into it!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll take that motor:laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'll take that motor:laugh:


 I don't know if impress with the motor's output, less than 300 HP. We could do that with a tune and bolt-ons . 

The car seriously light and could get out of its own way with that kind of power but what would you do with it?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Put it on a stand in my living room duh. It looks so cool haha


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> 1880lbs - I'd love to have that with my power
> 
> As it were, I was pretty happy to see my car well under 3000lbs :thumbup: My plan is to keep the TT when I move onto the next car, gut it and cage it, and make it a track whore...I wonder how light I could get it without sinking a ton of money into it!


 What did you do for weight removal to get it under 3,000lbs I'm at 3,040 and i took out alot:thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

http://eurospecsport.com/For Sale/Audi TT.html


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

^^^ badass!!!!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> ^^^ badass!!!!


 I agree:beer: 



I doubt we can get a street legal TT to that weight..... must be thin aluminum body kit and barely any stock framework (all tubular cage) to get that kind of weight. I would LOVE to drive it though


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

What is that motor based off of? It's not the 20V. Either way, that is not bad power for N/A at all.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

regal7point5 said:


> What is that motor based off of? It's not the 20V. Either way, that is not bad power for N/A at all.


 Agree, not bad for NA power but this could not be usable unless you have the kind of weight they have on that car. They also must have different GT rules there because SCCA GT cars here usually pack some serious punch.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

taverncustoms said:


> http://eurospecsport.com/For Sale/Audi TT.html


 The red one has some BOOST!!!


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

20v master said:


> The red one has some BOOST!!!


 Now THAT'S a TT race car!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

01ttgt28 said:


> What did you do for weight removal to get it under 3,000lbs I'm at 3,040 and i took out alot:thumbup:


 Brakes/rotors, 17lb wheels, cat-less/resonator-less exhaust (I weighed everything, and this actually drops a lot of weight), spare tire/tools, rear bumper ballast, one rear seat out at the time, about 50lbs of plastic crap and emissions devices , 17lb battery, aluminum charge air pipes, etc., etc. I've added a bit back in, with stuff like a larger turbo and intake manifold, but that's what it weighs with all fluids and an empty gas tank; with a full tank it would be around what your car is at. 

With both rear seats out, some lighter front seats, and an AC delete there should be another 100lbs that can be saved. I'm not sure how daily driving a manual steering rack is, but I've thought about that as well. I'd really like to get a lot more off the front end!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I removed 
tools spares 
All AC stuff 
Radio speakers 
Rear tow hook 
Rear seats 
One piece race seats 
Fiber glass rear fake 3.2 spoiler 
Power steering 
11.5 battery 
All plastic in engine bay 
All emissions deletes 
vvt delete 
All door insulation 
Race steering wheel 
Fiber glass front bumper 
New plastic a6 grill alot lighter than stock one 
ctt aluminum front brace lighter than stock 
Stock seat belts removed 
Trim (tray)under passenger side 
No cat no muffler 
Remove 120amp alternator for 90amp don't know if that was any savings 
Ie billet light weight alternator pully 
Rear muffler heat shield 
Removed ash tray 
CD changer removed and some block of insulation that was in their also 
Removed medical kit and owner Manuel's 

Things to do rear weight balis remove carpet insulation 
euro lower dash (no armor plating) on order from ecs 
Heat shielding under the drive shaft 
Remove glove box some how and make it so it don't look like crap 
Passager air bag its the only one left lol 
Stock Bose amp 

If theirs any thing you did I didn't do let me know 
So with all that it weight 3040 


When I look at the door it says car weight 3770 ????that's kinda scary for a small car


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

01ttgt28 said:


> When I look at the door it says car weight 3770 ????that's kinda scary for a small car


Isnt that the Gross Vehicle Weight, or the max weight of the car with cargo?


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

01ttgt28 said:


> If theirs any thing you did I didn't do let me know
> So with all that it weight 3040


Some pretty big omissions from your list:

- lighter wheels and tires (I saved over 50lbs there) - the added *huge* benefit of reducing rotating mass
- Ballast under rear bumper (if you have a 225 TT) - it's 35-40lbs.
- Lightweight calipers and two-piece rotors (more rotating mass here, but not very far out from the axis of rotation)


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

jzobie said:


> Isnt that the Gross Vehicle Weight, or the max weight of the car with cargo?


I'm pretty sure it was gross vehicle weight can some one check theirs??


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> Some pretty big omissions from your list:
> 
> - lighter wheels and tires (I saved over 50lbs there) - the added *huge* benefit of reducing rotating mass
> - Ballast under rear bumper (if you have a 225 TT) - it's 35-40lbs.
> - Lightweight calipers and two-piece rotors (more rotating mass here, but not very far out from the axis of rotation)


I did Porsche calipers I really don't know if that helped
Removed passenger air bag today. I don't know why such a small car weighs so much its crazy
Has any one got the weight down to 2500 ???


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was gross vehicle weight can some one check theirs??


All door jam stickers list GVWR, not the actual weight of the car.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> All door jam stickers list GVWR, not the actual weight of the car.


So what's the actual weight on a Audi tt coupe


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> So what's the actual weight on a Audi tt coupe


Varies by model, transmission, drivetrain, wheels, options, fluid levels, etc. Only way to know for sure is to weigh it.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

coupe's weight aroung 3200 lbs and roadsters weight around 3400 lbs


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> coupe's weight aroung 3200 lbs and roadsters weight around 3400 lbs


Then just weigh the parts you removed and subtract! :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Then just weigh the parts you removed and subtract! :thumbup:


Removed passenger air bag some brackets alot of screws and it only weight is 9lbs :facepalm:
Now 3,031 this sucks any one ever do a glove box delete maybe with a piece of carbon fiber???


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Planing on using the a/c??? If not take out the a/c box that has the evaporator and heater core in it. Thats probably 50 lbs in it self. Also remove the complete a/c system from compressor to condensor and all the lines.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> Planing on using the a/c??? If not take out the a/c box that has the evaporator and heater core in it. Thats probably 50 lbs in it self. Also remove the complete a/c system from compressor to condensor and all the lines.


I have no AC or power steering the AC box you speak of is it the same as the heater core??


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, also you can remove the blower motor and everything else connected to the a/c system.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> Yes, also you can remove the blower motor and everything else connected to the a/c system.


i still whant to keep heat what can i get rid of under their


----------

